# The Little Beast



## Boer (19/8/14)

My favourite vape by far! Have been using this little thing for over two years now. It's small, very compact, holds about 2ml juice and super easy to refill. Changing the coil costs less than 5c (ZAR cents by the way) and you can play to your heart's content with power. (All you do need is a steady hand and good eyes) 

Here it's connected to a standard 650mAh Kangertech battery.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD (20/8/14)

Another great diy i see, do tell  Looks awesome and i love the stealthy vapes, so this is right up my alley 

EDIT: My grammer failed me there for a second lol

P.S - more pics of the atty would be awesome too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

Very neat job, would love to see what this looks like inside 

looks like a mini pro tank base but the tank is half the size. Mini pro tanks only hold about 1.5ml, I can't see how you'd get 2mls in to this one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Very neat job, would love to see what this looks like inside
> 
> looks like a mini pro tank base but the tank is half the size. Mini pro tanks only hold about 1.5ml, I can't see how you'd get 2mls in to this one



Ok - ok, I've never actually measured the ml's juice but when filling it to the top I will use 10ml in about 5 to 6 filling sessions.... Give or take...

Maybe a bit closer to 1.5ml. Anyways, I like changing juice flavours everytime I refill otherwise they just start losing their appeal (for me).

I'll take it apart and show some more when I have a chance. On a 650mAh eGo battery this thing is just slightly longer than a standard cigarette. 107mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

I know what you're saying about changing flavours often, I'm not a fan of the bigger tanks as I usually change flavours with each refill. I get used to a flavour very quickly and becomes very muted, almost watery after the second tank in a row. Nowadays I mostly just use my dripper and bounce between 2 or 3 juices during the day and save something nicer for the evenings.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I know what you're saying about changing flavours often, I'm not a fan of the bigger tanks as I usually change flavours with each refill. I get used to a flavour very quickly and becomes very muted, almost watery after the second tank in a row. Nowadays I mostly just use my dripper and bounce between 2 or 3 juices during the day and save something nicer for the evenings.



100% with you on that one! I honestly cannot understand the purpose of a big tank. Make it easy to fill and Bob's your uncle!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Noddy (20/8/14)

I decided I dont have an ADV anymore, have 2 x mPT3's and 2 Evods in rotation. PITA to fill up everytime a tank is empty.


----------



## Jan (20/8/14)

More detail please


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/8/14)

SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!! I want one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/8/14)

I'm hunting for a tank based sleath vape too. The after pull plumes that escape from my Reo just don't cut it when trying to stealth vape.

@Rob Fisher bought a cutie pie baby kit if I recall. Can you post the details of that one?


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

I was wrong about the length - it measures only 97mm on a eGo 650mAh. Real stealth...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

Boer said:


> I was wrong about the length - it measures only 97mm on a eGo 650mAh. Real stealth...


 
Ok now... enough of this...
Time for you to make a few hundred of this and start selling.

IM FRIGGIN SERIOUS!!!
Wife wants one... and she wants it yesterday...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

@Boer i think you must come to the meet and give a talk on DIY


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Ok now... enough of this...
> Time for you to make a few hundred of this and start selling.
> 
> IM FRIGGIN SERIOUS!!!
> Wife wants one... and she wants it yesterday...


 
WHeunis, it is pretty and small I must admit but you have to be a tinkerer in order to change the coil. It's not all that difficult but I'm sure not everyone's cup of tea. Most people prefer a simple and straightforward approach to maintenance. That's the reason why I haven't looked at producing these atty's - yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

Will do @vaalboy. As soon as I get back to my kennel. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

If I'm not mistaken it was a little Vape mob device. 350mAh. But will double check when I get home. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## ET (20/8/14)

@vaalboy 
you can stealth vape with anything short of a dripper, just takes a slightly different breathing style. i call dibs on inventing it barring somoeone else of course having done it with proof before now. it's a variation on the holding your breath thing. works darn well with my reo that likes to made big puffs. 
1) don't take a full inhale, say half max lung capacity
2) now fill up your lungs to max with normal air
3) wait a second or two and exhale, watch the small trickly of vape come out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sesh17 (20/8/14)

Top coil ! Seems might get quite hot with no drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

HA ha HA ha.... how did this thread turn into breathing exercises? lol 

Another variation on the exhaling method is to take half a lung full (I always use the left one), keep it there for 5 seconds, exhale 10% of lung capacity, draw in 5%, exhale 15%, draw in 5%, exhale the rest - slowly....

EISH.... why are we so shy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

sesh17 said:


> Top coil ! Seems might get quite hot with no drip tip


 
For sure it does Sesh17, exactly the way I like it! As I said before, I LOVE a hot vape - hence the top coil configuration. It just adds that bit extra zing to the flavour and TH. I used to suck on Guiloise remeber... That's a tough cookie to crumble with anything connected to DC voltage - heck, even AC voltage for that matter.... lol


----------



## sesh17 (20/8/14)

Boer said:


> For sure it does Sesh17, exactly the way I like it! As I said before, I LOVE a hot vape - hence the top coil configuration. It just adds that bit extra zing to the flavour and TH. I used to suck on Guiloise remeber... That's a tough cookie to crumble with anything connected to DC voltage - heck, even AC voltage for that matter.... lol


Actually also prefer my top coil twisp replica cheapy to the mpt3 I have and still use it often , far less issues and easy to maintain . Must say yours does look pretty awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (20/8/14)

Boer said:


> 100% with you on that one! I honestly cannot understand the purpose of a big tank. Make it easy to fill and Bob's your uncle!


 
Except if you vape a lot and don't carry juice with you. I fill the devices in my sig with different juices every day, and alternate between them. Smaller capacities than this just don't cut it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

@vaalboy that cute little ninja vaper was from Vape Mob...

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/electronic-cigarette-kit-mini-evo/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boer (20/8/14)

360twin said:


> Except if you vape a lot and don't carry juice with you. I fill the devices in my sig with different juices every day, and alternate between them. Smaller capacities than this just don't cut it.


 
Definitely two trains of thought on the topic....

I prefer carrying liquid with me - the alternative is much too embarrassing. Ladies always think you are happy to see them....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 360twin (21/8/14)

Boer said:


> ... Ladies always think you are happy to see them....


 
That can't be too bad though, could it?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/8/14)

360twin said:


> That can't be too bad though, could it?


 
That would depend if the 'excited bits' looks like a 650mAh battery or the juice bottle. The battery might just get you an 'Ag, shame !!' response.
Ah, that reminds me - gotta refill my bottle of apple juice for later today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vaalboy (21/8/14)

ET said:


> @vaalboy
> you can stealth vape with anything short of a dripper, just takes a slightly different breathing style. i call dibs on inventing it barring somoeone else of course having done it with proof before now. it's a variation on the holding your breath thing. works darn well with my reo that likes to made big puffs.
> 1) don't take a full inhale, say half max lung capacity
> 2) now fill up your lungs to max with normal air
> 3) wait a second or two and exhale, watch the small trickly of vape come out


 
Thanks for your advice, however the biggest problem I have with stealth vaping the Reo is the residual vape that escapes from the reomiser after a pull. What I have been doing is stop firing but continue the drag to suck up the last bit a vapour which works ok. I'm looking for something with no lights that I can completely conceal in my hand.


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for your advice, however the biggest problem I have with stealth vaping the Reo is the residual vape that escapes from the reomiser after a pull. What I have been doing is stop firing but continue the drag to suck up the last bit a vapour which works ok. I'm looking for something with no lights that I can completely conceal in my hand.


Leave the button and suck for a second or so longer while not pressing?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Leave the button and suck for a second or so longer while not pressing?


 
Yip that's what I have been doing of late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (21/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for your advice, however the biggest problem I have with stealth vaping the Reo is the residual vape that escapes from the reomiser after a pull. What I have been doing is stop firing but continue the drag to suck up the last bit a vapour which works ok. I'm looking for something with no lights that I can completely conceal in my hand.


 
most definately NOT said by any woman ever in the history of time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Boer (22/8/14)

Pictures of the atty - will explain later if need be. I always thought pictures speak clearer than words.






All the parts disassembled





The ceramic cup with coil positioned on air tube. (Heating coil pinned in place with needles) Later a bit more on this.





The main tank bottom. Note the inner hole has a thread where the coil assembly screws into from the top of the tank





Top of the tank with coil assembly screwed in place





Cotton or silica rope wick threaded through insulator tube (Fits over the coil assembly) Parker pen refill...






Wick trimmed and ready to install





Firing the coil to check connections.





Wick in place over coil





Simple filling. unscrew the cap off, fill with juice, replace the cap. Also very easy to replace just the wick.





Ready to go!





Leak proof. Even shaken or stirred..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin (22/8/14)

@Boer Very innovative!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (22/8/14)

love it. thanks for the pictures

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boer (22/8/14)

One more thing I'd like to add, I found the adjustable airflow "commercial" models very noisy - doesn't matter on which setting you have it. The smallest & obviously hardest draw is the quietest usually. The airflow in this atty is quite "airy" by using 3 x 1mm holes drilled at 120 degrees apart. It is really very very quiet on the draw. It seems that the smaller but more holes you use, the less noisy it becomes.


----------



## 360twin (22/8/14)

@Boer With the coil that close to your mouth, do you not get juice on your tongue? You mentioned strong TH, but the flavour must be really strong too! I understand the comparison to Gauloises now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boer (22/8/14)

360twin said:


> @Boer With the coil that close to your mouth, do you not get juice on your tongue? You mentioned strong TH, but the flavour must be really strong too! I understand the comparison to Gauloises now



Not a single splatter 360twin. The wick actually shields all splatter to your mouth. I was skeptical at first and designed a mesh screen in the cap but it proved to be of no purpose and added to the draw resistance. If the wick is removed or too thin it's another story altogether....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/14)

Amazing what you created @Boer
Thanks for the photos
Are you coming to the JHB Vape Meet?


----------



## kimbo (22/8/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing what you created @Boer
> Thanks for the photos
> Are you coming to the JHB Vape Meet?


 
I hope so


----------



## Boer (22/8/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing what you created @Boer
> Thanks for the photos
> Are you coming to the JHB Vape Meet?


 
You are welcome Silver, and thank you very much!

When and where?


----------



## Silver (22/8/14)

Boer said:


> You are welcome Silver, and thank you very much!
> 
> When and where?


 
Thanks @Boer 

JHB Vape Meet number 5 is taking place on 30 August (next week Saturday) at Alibis in Fourways at 14h00
Check out this thread for all the details and to RSVP
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jhb-vape-meet-5.3419/

Do come through if you can. Going to be lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

